# 1900's A. A. Hansen Rainmaker



## Gdavismpls (Dec 27, 2011)

If any one has any info i would love it. all i can find about the bike was a little bit the owner of my shop told me. its made in minneapolis by a 6 day racer named A. A. hansen. who was know as the rainmaker because it rained everytime he showed up. he raced against major taylor. this was info givin by cecil berheinger.  it has a kelly adjustable bars and troxel saddle. 











View attachment 35624


----------



## Gdavismpls (Dec 27, 2011)

if i find another or any info i will post it


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the crank pic with the patent say G&J?


----------



## Gdavismpls (Dec 28, 2011)

yes. it has a patent date of january 11 1898. thats on BB shell.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 28, 2011)

very cool bike. is it for sale im interested....thanks


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 29, 2011)

G&J is Gormully and Jeffery (sp?)

early inovater of the clincher tire and other early bicycle things as well as the rambler motorcycle,


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 29, 2011)

> early inovater of the clincher tire and other early bicycle things



Yes, and before they sold their G&J business in 1910...they formed another bicycle manufacturing company, called "Shelby Cycle Manufacturing Co.," to produce a cheaper bike to compete against their expensive G&J "Rambler" bikes! After Gormully death, Jeffery kept the name Rambler and pursued other interests like the nascent auto industry...you may have heard of the Rambler and the Nash cars?


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 29, 2011)

Never heard of it...but beautiful bike!!!


----------

